# Do any of you scrapbook?



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

With all the great photos you all are sharing here I just wondered. I've been working on compiling all of our halloween photos into a scrapbook album for a while now. Next year will be our 20th Halloween party, so my goal is to have the album done before then. Thought if there were other scrapbookers here we could have some sort of challenge to help motivate.


----------



## paigebeasley (Oct 17, 2007)

I digital scrap.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

I am in the process of doing scrapbooks for my 3 sons,never thought of doing one for Halloween,but I am up for it


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

Ironically the only scrapbooking is an album of pictures from various parties especially the halloween ones. It takes forever for me though.. I become a perfectionist over it.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I am a "new" scrapper, not much experience, but I have a boatload of Halloween pics AND Halloween scrapping stuff, just need to get them together!!


----------



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi I am most definately a "scrapper" LOL my son is ony 5 but I have 3 scrapbooks on him already! Since his birthday is Oct 30th (I was 2 hours and 23 mins away from halloween and yes I tried to wait!) my favorite scrap pages are his birthday and halloween. I have so much halloween scrap stuff I needed to get some rubbermaid (small) containers to hold my stuff....lol

I really enjoy scrapping. It is relaxing to me. Unfortunately I can not do as much as I like to right now since I have gone back to school. My old self can't keep up with school work and my hobbies....lol


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi Winnie!!!

School + life= one tired mom!!! I can totally sympathize, when I went back to college to get my bachelors in nursing, my daughter was 3. It was quite a struggle, but well worth it in the end. Keep plugging! Good to see you here!!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

My wife has an entire room dedicated to it. It's her obsession that helps buffer my own... the spending kinda offsets each other. When either of us wants something big, we know the other will cave in to protect our own hobby. It's a sickness. ;-)


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm a digital scrapbooker. Pictures of some of my pages are posted in my photobucket.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow Madame Turlock! Those are awesome! What software do you use?

I'm trying to be a "scrapper" but just can't get started. I've bought a ton of stuff to do one for my gym. Just seems like there's always something else I need to buy or take pictures of! 
But when I finally go get started I'll have several Halloween party pages in there (and a few to add each year after!).


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> What software do you use?


Thank you Rikki. I use Adobe Photoshop CS2 but it is a really spendy program. You can do what you want with digital scrapbooking with several software programs. Adobe Photoshop Elements is one good option. I use Photoshop Elements to manage my photos but I haven't used it for scrapbooking; however, many digital scrapbookers use it and love it. Scrapbooking is a never ending project and it is addictive. Now that I have a grandson I have even more projects to complete. Good Luck!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Madame Turlock said:


> Thank you Rikki. I use Adobe Photoshop CS2 but it is a really spendy program.


I recently upgraded to CS3. In looking at your pages I thought that's what you were using (recognized some effects). But I didn't know if there was a program made specifically for digital scrapbooking that came with "papers" and embellishments. Do you create it all in Photoshop or do you have to go searching for what you want?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> Do you create it all in Photoshop or do you have to go searching for what you want?


When I was working I bought some papers; but now I make them myself. I have been developing kits to list online...just need to get the posted.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

That's awesome!


----------



## Skitters (Feb 5, 2008)

*My wife loves scrapbooking, Im not into it so much. Having said that I want to make a Halloween one so bad. I went to Michaels and saw a lot of those great little Halloween scrapbook glue ins (as I call them). They even had a book with black paper so it was perfect. I'm gonna wait till I get a few more years of parties and them make one. But check out Michaels for sure.*


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

I have folders of photos I've printed out and glued on cardstock, slipped into sheet protectors, and put in a binder.... technically, it could be called scrapbooking... but I get too impatient to do all those little stickers, ribbons, buttons, and other dealie-o's that make them so pretty. Recently, I have been dressing them up with entries from my LiveJournal so, when I look back at the photos, I know what was going on!

I was keeping up with things fairly well, but then I started getting camera happy and the photos have been piling up since then. I have a whole box of photos in the closet waiting to be stuck nicely on paper and crammed in a book.... I still have my own wedding photos to stick in a book. I actually got a genuine Scrapbook folder for that and I was planning on taking my time with it... I just haven't had the time. Between work, drawing, reading, journal writing, and webdesign... it leaves little time for "scrapbook". I have too many hobbies! =/

I DO keep my Halloween photos up-to-date. I usually don't have many of those because I'm too busy passing out candy, so it's fairly simple for me to keep on top of Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my mom scrapbooked. she's 92 now. i knew she scrapbooked, but i thought it was all legion stuff. she is now residing in a rest home. one room of my house is shuck full of scrapbooks. i have sold on ebay about 20 of her scrapbooks making between $5.99 to $60.00 per scrapbook. i have a long way to go to relinquish what will give us back our room. some i will keep. i go through them all before i sell them. i have two titled world war 2. and one titled pearl harbor. her brothers are mentioned in these so they are keepers. besides, my 11 year old grandson is a military nut, so we would be keeping them anyway. i have one barbie scrapbook, two halloween scrapbooks, and one family scrapbook that i made. but my mom and i did these before they did all the cute stickers and stuff. we just cut out the items from newspapers and got as many as we can on pages in a book. i thought about making a scrapbook on this forum but, i started by compiling all the names and got overwhelmed by so many names. i decided to just compile names instead. there are so many names, and they are really cool.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi all.

I have just been looking through your scrapbooking thread and was really interested. I have decided that instead of having my 4 years of Halloween pictures locked away on the pc, I am going to start scrapbooking and do something constructive with them. Over here on this side of the pond Halloween is a very difficult season to find much for even in Sept/Oct so this time of year it is even harder. Can anyone tell me of somewhere over there that I could order some of the beautiful stickers/3d embellishments etc that I have seen but cannot get hold of here? Many thanks


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a whole room just for scrapbooking. I am interested in learning how to go digital.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> I have a whole room just for scrapbooking. I am interested in learning how to go digital.


I'm a digital scrapbooker and I love. One of the things I like best about digital scrapbooking is that you can experiment with your layout without worrying about the cost like you would with traditional scrapbooking. Not to mention the ease of storage. I have a professional model photo printer that prints wide format so I can print at home, but some people send their work out or do 8x8 or 81/2 x 11 pages. I use Adobe Photoshop for my scrapbooking, put many people just use Adobe Photoshop Elements or other scrapbooking software. Give it a try. There are a lot of sites on the internet that have how-to's and sample pages.


----------

